# 211k hard drive with another 211k



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello,
I have 3 211k in three room and a 722k in my family room.
Can I can get a external hard drive for the one 211k (pay the $40 bucks of course)and record all kinds of shows and use the external hard drive to watch the shows on the other 211k's


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

chris03053 said:


> Hello,
> I have 3 211k in three room and a 722k in my family room.
> Can I can get a external hard drive for the one 211k (pay the $40 bucks of course)and record all kinds of shows and use the external hard drive to watch the shows on the other 211k's


$40 one time fee covers all 211/211K's on your account.

A hard drive is interchangeable between 211/211K's on your account.
Be aware that anytime a hard drive is disconnected/connected the 211 will reboot. Not a problem, just a heads up.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> $40 one time fee covers all 211/211K's on your account.
> 
> A hard drive is interchangeable between 211/211K's on your account.
> Be aware that anytime a hard drive is disconnected/connected the 211 will reboot. Not a problem, just a heads up.


When you say reboot, is it going to want to format and loose the recorded shows when i want to use my other 211k to play, on my account?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

chris03053 said:


> When you say reboot, is it going to want to format and loose the recorded shows when i want to use my other 211k to play, on my account?


When you disconnect a hard drive that 211 will reboot and download the 2 day EPG internally. When you plug in the hard drive to that or another 211 it will reboot and dowload the current 9 day EPG to the hard drive. What is on the hard drive is not affected and will show up on the receiver with whatever was recorded on it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be interesting to hear from someone who has 211 and 211k with EHDs - are they interchanging without a hitch ?


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> When you disconnect a hard drive that 211 will reboot and download the 2 day EPG internally. When you plug in the hard drive to that or another 211 it will reboot and dowload the current 9 day EPG to the hard drive. What is on the hard drive is not affected and will show up on the receiver with whatever was recorded on it.


Thanks for the info


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Would be interesting to hear from someone who has 211 and 211k with EHDs - are they interchanging without a hitch ?


Yes they are.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Works with 411 too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peano said:


> Works with 411 too.


411 = (211 - RJ45) and has same FW. I would be surprised to hear different.


----------

